# Surefire 9P with KT2 turbohead



## andyprice44 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hey guys,

I need some help deciding what to do with this surefire. I bought it a long time ago and rarely used it and it's still in like new shape. It was pretty expensive combo when I bought it new. I have the surefire 9P body. Serial A033898. I have the P90 incan module and the P60LWH led conversion along with the KT2 turbohead and the MN15 incan lamp that came with the KT2. This was a great light back in the day and it's built like a tank. I think at this point, I either want to upgrade it to 2018 standards or as close as possible. If that is too cost prohibitive, I may just sell it to someone who has a surefire collection or something. 

Can you guys tell me what you would do with it? There are so many here who are more knowledgeable than me. I do know of the malkoff drop in modules but, I don't know which to get. I would prefer to get away from the 123 battery and go to some Li-ion rechargeable. I don't know what cell would fit the body best though.

I also need to know what to do with this KT2. I like the head but, the incan light is raised on a tower. I haven't seen any led drop in modules in that style. What would you do to upgrade it?

I am open to any and all suggestions. Just looking to get the best bang for my buck. I would like the regular head drop in to be more of a short to medium range flood and then I could switch to the turbo head for more throw. That's my idea anyway.

Tell me what you think, Thanks a lot in advance.

Andy


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 17, 2018)

Welcome to the site Andy.

One thing some folks do is use a pair of double A batteries and a Malkoff M31, 3 volt module to get about 200 lumens from their 9P. M31W will get you a warm beam and an M31L is a bit less output with lots more runtime. Nice combo of throw and flood.
For about $50 you can purchase the module and do a direct swap with the P90 module.
Eneloop batteries work well in that case. 

Turbohead? Others can eleborate there.


----------



## Brigadier (Feb 17, 2018)

Lumens Factory make an M3T LED drop in. Check it out.

To stay with incans, check out Tad Customs.


----------



## andyprice44 (Feb 18, 2018)

I had a look at the Lumens factory M3T and it does say it's a direct replacement for the MN15 that I currently have. I could power it from a pair of 17500 and get a runtime of 2 hours at a max of 700 lumen.

I'm thinking I could use the M61w module which is 6 volt with the same pair of 17500 for the regular head on the 9p. Does anyone see a reason why this wouldn't work?

Anyone have any other suggestions or insight that I am not thinking of?

Have a nice day


----------



## sween1911 (Feb 18, 2018)

KT2 was a sweet upgrade back in the day. I had an M3T for a bit, the MN15 throws pretty far but I found a loss of utility up close. I welcome someone to correct me, but I don’t think you’ll get 700 lumens from the MN15. The two 17500’s were a handy replacement for 3 CR123’s, but the output is comparable. I tried the lumens factory M3T dropins in a KT4 turbohead, wasn’t real happy with the tint. If you stumble on a Malkoff MD60 it’s a pretty powerful dropin if you really want to use the turbohead. One of the things that bugged me about trying to fnd a good turbohead option is you could pretty much buy a whole new light that throws great for less than some of the dropins.

The old turboheads were cool for an incan lamp but hard to find a good led option.

I would say for a 9P and those 17500’s, get a Malkoff M91 and run it in the regular bezel (pyrex glass lens, not the plastic one) and sell the KT2 to a collector. Best of luck buddy!




andyprice44 said:


> I had a look at the Lumens factory M3T and it does say it's a direct replacement for the MN15 that I currently have. I could power it from a pair of 17500 and get a runtime of 2 hours at a max of 700 lumen.
> 
> I'm thinking I could use the M61w module which is 6 volt with the same pair of 17500 for the regular head on the 9p. Does anyone see a reason why this wouldn't work?
> 
> ...


----------



## archimedes (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes, I think (unfortunately) both the KT2 and the MD60 are mostly collectors pieces at this point

Oh, and I think the KT2 originally came with the N2 lamp (not the MN15)


----------



## peter yetman (Feb 18, 2018)

andyprice44 said:


> I'm thinking I could use the M61w module which is 6 volt with the same pair of 17500 for the regular head on the 9p. Does anyone see a reason why this wouldn't work?


Two 17500s will give you 8.4v if the M61w is 3.4v to 9v so it'll work just dandy.

P


----------



## RedLED (Feb 18, 2018)

I have one too, and have a beautiful RPM switch on it. Your post comes at a time that I also was reviewing my 9P with the KT 2 Turbohead. Years back, I installed a Malkoff MD 60, however, I recently noticed it was no longer listed on their sales page, so I asked the Malkoff experts here if the MD 60 was still being produced, and bad news, it is not! 

Glad I got one when I did, you can try the other brand mentioned here to bring it up to an LED, or wait for one of the Malkoff MD 60's to come up for sale on the BST forum. 

They are still great lights, and the head is wonderful, add an LED drop in to it and it is up to date, a great thrower. Still fine with the Incan in it too.

The RPM tailcap looks like it was made for the KT2 turbohead. It may not me the latest but, thay do look great with the great older Surefire style still a very useable light with the MD60.

Good luck with your light.


----------

